# Grizzly G0704



## Dr John (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone seen a belt conversion kit for a G0704 at a reasonable price?


----------



## johnlesar (Feb 5, 2017)

I used this one. I am very happy with it.
Don't know if you will consider it reasonable.
http://benchtopprecision.com/g0704-belt-drive-kit/


----------



## Dr John (Feb 6, 2017)

John, Yes I did see this one and did find it a little expensive. I in Canada, so I have to add 25% to that and then pay outrageous shipping. I will keep looking. This one does appear to be very high quality, so I just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## USMCDOC (May 6, 2017)

i have seen this one as well, i have considered it, but due to his lead time and i have read some recent reports of his "lagging" to respond to a customer makes me standoffish at the moment, also there have been reports of parts not fitting. I am not sure if this is getting to be the norm.. or just happen to be a bad  day for the guy..


----------



## TomS (May 6, 2017)

If you have a lathe, you've got the milling machine, why not make your own?  Shouldn't be too hard to figure out the pulley sizes and the motor mounts based on published information.  And you have the full support of the members of this forum!  

Tom S.


----------



## Dr John (May 6, 2017)

Good point, Tom. It has crossed my mind as well. I do have a Grizzly G4003G, which I like very much. I will need to think through the design, materials and layout. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## USMCDOC (May 6, 2017)

No.. i don't have a lathe at the moment.. 


TomS said:


> If you have a lathe, you've got the milling machine, why not make your own?  Shouldn't be too hard to figure out the pulley sizes and the motor mounts based on published information.  And you have the full support of the members of this forum!
> 
> Tom S.


----------



## jbolt (May 9, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> i have seen this one as well, i have considered it, but due to his lead time and i have read some recent reports of his "lagging" to respond to a customer makes me standoffish at the moment, also there have been reports of parts not fitting. I am not sure if this is getting to be the norm.. or just happen to be a bad  day for the guy..



There is also the possibility that the manufacture has changed part dimensions, the manufacturing tolerances have changed. Not uncommon on Chinese machines.


----------



## USMCDOC (May 9, 2017)

i will agree with you on that.. i have the new gear in it and played with it.. still waiting for some things to arrive.. but it looks like the column is out by about 1k.. 


jbolt said:


> There is also the possibility that the manufacture has changed part dimensions, the manufacturing tolerances have changed. Not uncommon on Chinese machines.


----------

